# San Jose: Lower Guadalupe River Trail paving project



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

The ~6 miles of unpaved trail from Alviso down to Hedding St. past the airport started earlier this summer, probably running until next summer in stages. 

Updates below:
- ConstructionUpdates

This is a shot of the new paving where the trail passes the SJ airport:









Have not ridden that section of the trail since paving was started, but I understand there are detour signs that take you out to First Ave. around the construction zone.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

That's very cool, thanks for posting.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes, will be nice when it is all done, I use that trail a lot to access Almaden Valley area for rides. 

Plus that will open up a lot more miles of trail I can ride my long board on. 75mm skateboard wheels and gravel do not mix well!

And if you ever ride the 237 Bikeway, they just re-paved the segment of that trail on the north side of Hwy. 237. Just cross 237 on Zanker and they have a nice access point there and you can take that new pavement over to the last segment of Coyote Creek Trail. It is a bit nicer riding on the north side as it is open land to the north instead of a parking lot on the south side:
- Highway 237 Bikeway

Reading the project plans, it sounds like this ~3/4 mile segment of trail was built to the latest CalTrans multi-use trail standards, so if you want to see what future trails will look like, this is a sneak peak. It has all the official Bay Trail signage as well. Just rode it yesterday on my long board, really nice on the glass smooth pavement.


----------

